# 2012 NBA Champions!



## Smithian

Great season.

Great future.

This thread will be more fun than last season's postmortem thread!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Postmortem (2012)*

Way too early for this. Gonna change the title 

I'll change it to the offseason thread in a few weeks


----------



## Smithian

DEAL!!!!

I love you guys!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

:cheers:


----------



## Basel

Congrats fellas. :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## UD40

WOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheers:

We have a group of die hard, TRUE Heatians on this forum. You guys rock!!


----------



## Ben

I don't even know what to say. I'm just going to post a load of smileys.

:turiaf::mario::battier::lebron::dwade::ud::spo::noco::miller::jj::bosh2::joel::juwan:

we.did.it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ben said:


> I don't even know what to say. I'm just going to post a load of smileys.
> 
> :turiaf::mario::battier::lebron::dwade::ud::spo::noco::miller::jj::bosh2::joel::juwan:
> 
> *we.did.it*


----------



## Smithian




----------



## BlackNRed

Its time to put my ole lady in my Lebron jersey and lay the pipe.

Heres to another one in 2013 :cheers:


----------



## Adam

It's great to see everyone who I've been posting with for years right now. I'm flashing back to 2006 and remembering everyone checking in after the big win. Love all of you guys. You make game threads and the torment of being a Heat fan bearable.


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> It's great to see everyone who I've been posting with for years right now. I'm flashing back to 2006 and remembering everyone checking in after the big win. Love all of you guys. You make game threads and the torment of being a Heat fan bearable.


Ohhh, you and your tangible comments!


----------



## Wade County

IM BACK!

MIAMI!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nike already made a Lebron championship Commercial















:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

'CHIPS N RINGS!

CHAMPIONS!

Only the 2nd time in my life i've been able to say that about my team.


----------



## Wade County

Mutiple Randy's is how i'm feeling right now. Good god how euphoric.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So many times a lot of us called this team one of the most frustrating teams we've ever had.

All those frustrating moments were totally worth it


----------



## Jace

Holy shit that gif is the best thing I've ever seen.

PARADE!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Post all the championship pics, news and vids in here.





































> NBA ‏@NBA
> LeBron is lovin' his Bill Russell MVP trophy! http://t.co/CkMzTOdY


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And the photo we've all been waiting for. NBA CHAMPION EDDY CURRY!


----------



## Jace

CURRY!!!!!! TAKE THAT SMITHIAN!!!!!!!

Seriously, though. Pissed James Jones wasn't the Finals MVP. No season without his lockout-ending skills (Fisher was just the face).

Real feel good Finals all-around, if you ask me. For the Thunder, its not like when we lost last year, or a team losing with their window closed or closing. They have so much promise, and just got whooped by a team hungrier than...Eddy Curry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st player tweet


> Mike Miller ‏@m33m
> Championships are forever!!! Greatest teammates greatest organization greatest fans.. Thanks. Let it fly!!


----------



## Jace

Went from hating Blake Griffin to loving him:



> I don't think he heard you, Jimbo... RT @jimrome: Hey Lebron. Do the right thing. Give Kevin Durant back his MVP award.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron's going to produce the greatest sports documentary of all-time. From leaving Leaveland, to losing last year finals really badly....then coming out after a lockout to win MVP Finals MVP and most importantly Championship Ring.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Late to the party but wanted to share this one with this forum. I'm an old, old member now. Not so active. But I really felt like saying "hey, we won" here. So. 

Hey. We won!


----------



## BlackNRed

I'm already ready to see them defend the title. I want a dynasty up in here now. We still need to tweak the bench.

I find it slightly amusing that Bosh finally found his role on this team at Center at the end of the Boston series.

I won't be satisfied til we're up there with the Lakers Bulls and Celtics as elite organizations. There's always a new goal to be achieved.


----------



## Jace

We need a legit big, an athletic swingman or combo-guard to take some of the load off Wade (T-Harris?), and maybe a combo-forward, too.

We have to look into starting LeBron/Bosh as our power duo, as much as I used to hate the idea. We've proven we can win a chip playing smallball against big opponents. That's gonna turn the sport on its head. We could either insert a combo-forward into the lineup (along the lines of a Beasley or Derrick Williams-style), or just a pure SF. Opens up some exciting basketball opportunities.


----------



## Jace

Forgot to shoutout Terrell Suggs this afternoon for going on First Take with a Ravens-colored Heat hat and being all "we're taking it tonight." Always liked the cat, but I'm a bonafide fan now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Shane Battier ‏@ShaneBattier
> Champs!!!! http://socialcam.com/v/pqwbS4v7?autostart=true&fs=twitter&fsk=QksklUHi


small clip of the championship party at LIV


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> I love you guys. This was for you http://t.co/mWfhs8EL


----------



## Jace

Saved this picture a few days ago hoping it would be even more relevant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> RT @KDTrey5 Tough way to end but I am truly blessed to have the privilege to play for such a great city. Congrats to the Heat


Hard to hate this dude

Set your DVR's..


> Rachel Nichols ‏@Rachel__Nichols
> Airs 7:15am RT @CourtneycABC Lebron James and Dwyane Wade sit down w/ @Rachel__Nichols for @GMA (And Bosh joined too)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat players at LIV


----------



## Jace

A NY newspaper has "1 DOWN, 7 TO GO" on tomorrow's cover. Stay classy, New York.

A year and a half ago I was hopeful people would eventually be informed LeBron was talking about titles he's motivated to win, not what he will win. I'm amazed this correction hasn't been made more fervently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, still cant believe people took that comment seriously.


----------



## Jace

I have a feeling folks are going to be calling for Brooks head, which pisses me the hell off. He made mistakes, but so did Spo last year. He's a good coach, no doubt. You can't do what they did to SA without good coaching.










Looking at Savannah wearing her Heat hat, I just had another "HOLY SHIT WE HAVE LEBRON JAMES" moment, remembering her initially being reluctant to come down to Miami. So awesome to have one of those moments after he's won an MVP here and most importantly, the chip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: that girl right under Mav Carter has got to be getting ashes falling on her head


----------



## Jace




----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: that girl right under Mav Carter has got to be getting ashes falling on her head


Haha almost posted that.


----------



## Jace

Remember how Dampier partied with the Mavs last year? Would be awesome if DQ showed up at LIV. I actually cheered when he hit that garbage time layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Dwyane Wade ‏@DwyaneWade
> WOW..God is good..congrats to the city of Miami... yall deserve this moment...WORLD CHAMPION..#TeamNoSleep I love you guys..













> Marc Hochman ‏@MarcHochman
> “@dbierman13: Chris Bosh has been waiting 65 million years for this.


:lol:


----------



## Ben

Do you guys ever sleep?! Somehow I managed to get to sleep at 6am, got myself 6 hours sleep and now I'm back up to watch that game again!


----------



## Jace

The playoffs are so fun. Getting to see the stylistic differences really play out is what basketball is all about. Against Boston we could barely get in the lane off pick-and-rolls. Against OKC it was often easy. Our O went from criminally ugly to relatively smooth in two series. This series slightly reminded me of Chicago last year, minus their sick D, plus one more legit offensive player (or whatever you'd call Harden); withstood a hot team led by a young core's first punch and did just enough to win the next four.

New York took as many games as OKC. WTF. (Obviously a harder series though. Good show, Thunder.)

I just remember moments like jumping up and down in my living room the 2nd game of the season when we barely beat Charlotte. Now this. So nuts. No way I can sleep right now.

Might be the first time in history a fanbase has largely traded a perennial All-Star several times in a season, followed by one of its two HoF'ers at least once.

It's pretty rare in sports that a team expected to win it all (or most of the) season does it. Maybe we became an afterthought at the right time. Funny that despite being the most "expected" team to win a championship in the league, most of us here thought we were a worse team most of the season than last year, despite LeBron's brilliance.

Speaking of him, in the grand scheme of NBA history, we're such a small group that will have gotten to passionately and locally root for this team this insane season. A chaotic run with an all-time great putting up an all-time season in many different ways.


Both championships were won in 23 games...










Did the Wiz retire #23? Yeah, right?


Can't forget to give Spo props. I think just about all of us called for his head at one point this season, Smithian's defection blew my mind. I still disagree with some of his choices and think in some ways we *may've* won in spite of some of choices.

Speaking of things we won in spite of, even though I still hate the way he's played at many times throughout these past few seasons, I can't be mad at Dwyane. Its no excuse to not play intelligently or with unbridled heart at times, but he delivered our first championship in best-Finals-performance-ever fashion by metric, and most recently is mostly responsible for putting this team together. That counts for something.

Just random thoughts as I watch Mike and Mike while trying to splice in 790...its funny now everyone's finally praising Dwyane for being willing to allow a better player to take his spot. The lack-of-competitiveness argument has flamed out.

OH GOD YES. 790 is playing Dan's original rant. SO AWESOME AGAIN!







As much as this was supposed to be the "Dream Team" and LeBron would have less of a load, coupled with how much Dwyane did for us to win in '06, does anyone else feel like LeBron had to do much more for us all season long than Dwyane...even just in the playoffs. I don't feel like LeBron was any less great than he would've been had he stayed one-manning it in Cleveland, he just probably would't have won.

While thinking how much less stressful my days will be this summer, I just realized how much less stress and pressure there is on next regular season games, unlike this year. We don't have to worry as much about losses to Milwaukee or no. 1 seed. I'll still go nuts over Wario moments or Derrick Staffords, but there won't be the "this team can't win a championship" cloud hovering over every miss-step. I'd hoped to shit that '06 team would win a chip, and knew it was possible, but it wasn't expected or as big of a bust if not accomplished.

Alright, I think this post is long enough.


----------



## Jace

Ben said:


> Do you guys ever sleep?! Somehow I managed to get to sleep at 6am, got myself 6 hours sleep and now I'm back up to watch that game again!


:yesyesyes:

I'm stuck reading through Twitter and listening to radio/watching Mike and Mike. Can't stop the stream of media...

I work at 5 tonight, might not sleep. I didn't sleep when Bosh and Wade announced their intent to sign at like 6AM.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sleep?! Who needs it? :whoknows:











The video of this is hilarious. Right afterwards, Micky chugs a champagne bottle :laugh:


Full trophy presentation


----------



## Jace

Just really hitting me how crazy it is that LeBron became our best scorer, passer, inside-presence, perimeter defender, and rebounder, to go along with some solid post defense against good bigs, on a championship team. Not sure he signed up for all that, but it worked and will make him look even better in the end.

Its funny looking back at the All Star game for me now. I feared it may've been an omen, with that late turnover between he and Wade, the passed up shot, the turnover that sealed it. Couldn't help but fearing we might meet OKC in the Finals while LeBron is playing great and we lay an egg again. Shit, East wins that game and LeBron does the MVP hat trick. You can have that won, KD. And that third scoring title.


----------



## PoetLaureate

What a crazy season. I still don't think it's quite sunk in yet. The whole thing felt like a death march from the start and I spent the whole season focusing on the team's flaws and preparing myself for the inevitable disappointment. Everything that happened since down 3-2 to Boston has just felt like a total blur. All I know is my 2006 championship DVD is going to have a new friend 

And seriously, Mike Miller? The guy who's Heat career has been nothing but one giant tease? 7 ****ing threes in a closeout game? SEVEN THREES?? That might have been my favorite thing about yesterday. I am soooo happy for him.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Sleep?! Who needs it? :whoknows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video of this is hilarious. Right afterwards, Micky chugs a champagne bottle :laugh:


Good to see someone's with me! 

Oh, and I laughed my ass off at that clip on NBATV. At first you almost think Micky is reluctant to have the sauce on him, then all the sudden the bottle in his hand comes into frame.


----------



## Jace

Yeah seeing Mike finally come through really felt like releasing a decades old load.

LeBatard is about to be on Mike and Mike. He should totally rant.


----------



## Jace

Also, Durant got some undeserved flack this series. People are so quick to forget what players do just two games prior. They got on him for _only _scoring 28 when Westbrook went off for 43. Crazy.

Seeing his face before he crumbled into his parents arms really put in perspective for me how young he is and how much better he's going to get. OKC can stay they course with their pieces as long as they can afford them all, but I don't think it would be a horrible idea to look at shuffling some minor parts.

Just hit me how awesome it is we went out on a kickass blowout too. Storybook. **** the game-winning jumper, as I said in the game thread. This is the awesome.


----------



## Ben

It's really quite scary that Durant is 23 years old.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Yeah seeing Mike finally come through really felt like releasing a decades old load.
> 
> LeBatard is about to be on Mike and Mike. He should totally rant.


He was on with Stugotz and Hochman right before. They said they'll have a new rant during the afternoon show


----------



## R-Star

Congrats guys. I was up for over 24 hours before the game started so I passed out about 5 minutes before the game started. Looks like you blew them out.

Hell of a team, no one can deny that. Can only see you guys being as good or better next season as well.


Enjoy the rest of the offseason champs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^:cheers:


----------



## UD40

Just fully woek up...and now my 1 man party continues!

WOOO!!!

15 STRONG!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1st actual tweet by Lebron


> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> OMFG I think it just hit me, I'm a CHAMPION!! I AM a CHAMPION!!


Heat announced that the parade will take place on Monday at 11AM.


----------



## Ben

Cuban destroying Skip:

http://www.rantsports.com/courtcrus...take-makes-him-look-ridiculous/?doing_wp_cron


----------



## Ben

Stephen A. Smith, too:

http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-cuban-stephen-a-first-take-2012-6


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LMFAO, Far East Movement, and the Miami Heat all partying at Club LIV last night. Here's vid of Lebron rapping and LMFAO doing one of their songs.


----------



## Ben

LeBron really loves 2 Chainz :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

Fawk. They couldn't make it Sunday??? Woke up an hour ago w a broken phone and everyone at work thinking I'm dead. WORTH it!!! Still think I'm drunk too. CHAMPS fellas, CHAMPS!! YES.WE.DID.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great article from Sports Illustrated.


> In the chaos of the Heat locker room afterward, after James shook a bottle of Budweiser and sprayed it across the room, he hugged veteran Juwan Howard, who whispered in his ear the three sentences that mean everything to LeBron James:
> 
> "You made a promise to me last year. I love you. You're a friend for life."
> Then James called over to another veteran teammate, Shane Battier.
> 
> "What are they gonna say, Shane?" James asked.
> "Nothing," Battier said.
> 
> "What are they gonna say, Shane?"
> "Nothing."
> 
> So there it is. The criticism did bother him. James never really denied it, but most people don't fully understand how much it hurt. James, Wade and Chris Bosh did not set out to be hated. They just wanted to play on the same team.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...mes-nba-championship/index.html#ixzz1yXXxLV3B


----------



## sMaK

CHAMPS BABY! Last night was amazing, I don't even remember what time I went to sleep. Happy for all of you guys, we deserve it.


----------



## IbizaXL

One of the perks of working in the airport is you get to watch the losing team board their flight back to okc. Lol ill try to post a pic soon.


----------



## Adam

From the Onion:



> Miami Heat Defeat Nation's Basketball Fans To Win NBA Championship


----------



## BlackNRed

Adam said:


> From the Onion:


An we gonna comback and do it all again next year. This is a hostile take over. Get over it world.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: at the end "**** These Haters & **** These Hoes!"


----------



## doctordrizzay

Ben said:


> Cuban destroying Skip:
> 
> http://www.rantsports.com/courtcrus...take-makes-him-look-ridiculous/?doing_wp_cron


Wow Ive never seen Skip look so un-easy. Cuban wasnt even yelling, he was just pointing out straight facts to Skip...and skip looked so un-easy. I have never seen him like that wow.


----------



## Ben

:laugh: Bosh - reaaaaaaaaaaaaaad my faceeeee


----------



## doctordrizzay

i want that Lebron vampire shirt. NOW!


----------



## Luke

Good for the Heat, good for LeBron. Enjoy it guys.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Remember when people made all those Meme's/pic of Dirk and Lebron last year after the finals like the Lord of the Rings one....and all those jokes.

Are there any to be found after these finals? Id love to see them.


----------



## Smithian

Jace said:


> CURRY!!!!!! TAKE THAT SMITHIAN!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, though. Pissed James Jones wasn't the Finals MVP. No season without his lockout-ending skills (Fisher was just the face).
> 
> Real feel good Finals all-around, if you ask me. For the Thunder, its not like when we lost last year, or a team losing with their window closed or closing. They have so much promise, and just got whooped by a team hungrier than...Eddy Curry.


**** Eddy Curry :soapbox:

We could have swept the Thunder without him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Vid from last night at LIV

http://vimeo.com/44513765


----------



## PoetLaureate

Just want to share this as it is especially sweet to watch now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

New Lebatard post championship Rant


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Let the LeBron James championship tour begin. He sits down with David Letterman on Tuesday night.


..


----------



## Jace

Not quite as good as the original, "royal penis" rant, but still awesome. I like the way both start with the pundits doubting us (was that Windhorst in the original denying the power of Riley's bag...of rings?) Makes it feel so awesome. The clips of Dirk singing "We Are the Champions" had me rolling. "MO CHEEKS! MO CHEEKS! IS THAT AN ASSISTANT COACH OR WHAT NORRIS COLE SAYS DURING A TABLE DANCE AT TOOTSIE'S?" Also like "OK CITY? OK SHITTY" and "Phil-lipino Jackson"

Remember the first game of the preseason? Kinda felt like this last game. That one ended with Harris and Byars raining threes though, up 30. Then we went up 35 against Dallas on Xmas. This was much more of a "big" game team than last year.



doctordrizzay said:


> i want that Lebron vampire shirt. NOW!


Everyone thinks its a vampire shirt because vampires are cool. LeBron is obsessed with lions, "_king _of the jungle." They're all over his shoes/shirts. Look closely at the eyes, its LionBron, or, "LiBron."


----------



## Rather Unique

Finally time for an Avi change. 

Still in awe. CHAMPS!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Time for championship alley to get a makeover. I wonder if they will make it all pics of this new championship or split it half '06/half '12?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Jace said:


> Not quite as good as the original, "royal penis" rant, but still awesome. I like the way both start with the pundits doubting us (was that Windhorst in the original denying the power of Riley's bag...of rings?) Makes it feel so awesome. The clips of Dirk singing "We Are the Champions" had me rolling. "MO CHEEKS! MO CHEEKS! IS THAT AN ASSISTANT COACH OR WHAT NORRIS COLE SAYS DURING A TABLE DANCE AT TOOTSIE'S?" Also like "OK CITY? OK SHITTY" and "Phil-lipino Jackson"
> 
> Remember the first game of the preseason? Kinda felt like this last game. That one ended with Harris and Byars raining threes though, up 30. Then we went up 35 against Dallas on Xmas. This was much more of a "big" game team than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone thinks its a vampire shirt because vampires are cool. LeBron is obsessed with lions, "_king _of the jungle." They're all over his shoes/shirts. Look closely at the eyes, its LionBron, or, "LiBron."


Even better...Lion sounds more like it.


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Smithian

We're undefeated in the NBA Finals with my current avatar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

For those outside the US that want to watch the parade on Monday..


> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison
> The parade & event will be broadcast locally on @SunSportsHEAT & for national & international viewing (not locally) on http://heat.com.


The parade will end in the AAA. Heat had over 15k tickets up for grabs and they sold out in 5 minutes.


----------



## IbizaXL

Nice article about our oldest player in the team. Juwan Howard got a little emotional when he met up with Jalen Rose. Check out the video at the bottom of the article.

http://www.freep.com/article/20120623/SPORTS06/206230361/Miami-Heat-title-a-win-for-Michigan-s-Juwan-Howard-Fab-Five-family-?odyssey=nav%7Chead

I know he didnt contribute much on the court but most say his contributions were mosty behind the scenes, in the locker room etc. Either way im happy for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron, Wade and Bosh interviewed after the game by Rachel Nichols for Good Morning America

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/mia...h-interview-win-finals-big-celebrate-16626737


----------



## Smithian

Can I please have a Randy Marsh head?


----------



## Jace

Not sure how many teams have been added to the league since the merger, or how many have won championships, but only ONE has multiple championships: you know who. Thought that was pretty awesome.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Time for championship alley to get a makeover. I wonder if they will make it all pics of this new championship or split it half '06/half '12?


One of my first thoughts. Definitely half and half, making sure to mostly keep pictures with UD/Wade/Zo, I'd imagine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

11 minute showing the locker room after the game. So many media members in there... Wish they at least gave the players 20 minutes just for themselves, then got media in there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat Live Game 5 Post game show


----------



## -33-

I haven't been around as much as I used to...but...glad to get ring #2

Was there for Game #3

YES.WE.DID!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> LeBron media tour updates: ESPN Sunday conversation tonight, the SI cover (no surprise) and look for Big 3 on The View this week.





> Oprah Winfrey ‏@Oprah
> Happy Sunday to all off to Miami to interview the HEAT ! For next Sunday's #NextChapter


..


----------



## Jace

*From Simmons*:



> The other twist of fate: Derrick Rose wrecked his knee in Round 1, propelling the Celtics into the Conference Finals … you know, LeBron's nemesis, the bullies who beat him in 2008 and 2010, the grizzled veterans who were convinced that LeBron would always cave when it mattered most. Garnett and Pierce loved pushing his buttons more than anyone. *During their final regular-season road trip to Miami, which turned out to be a surprisingly easy win for the Celtics, they spent the last two minutes busting Wade's balls about LeBron. You picked the wrong guy. You'll never win with that guy. LeBron could hear everything. They didn't care.* In Game 5 of their playoff series, Garnett and Pierce pushed things a little further, believing that LeBron was ready to cave again. Down the stretch, Garnett muttered derisive obscenities under his breath anytime LeBron was in earshot, then stuffed him at the rim on a pivotal drive. A little bit later, Pierce nailed a back-breaking 3 right in LeBron's mug, then yelled, "I have the balls to take that!" as he trotted back down the floor.


So happy to have ended them. What a miserable group.


----------



## Jace

Awesome article about one of the "background" stories after the Finals: Dwyane joining the group of multiple title winners.

*2012 NBA Finals Miami Heat: Dwyane Wade and the aura of two*



> It’s not going to mean to him what it means to LeBron James.
> 
> It can’t. He didn’t go through the suffering year after year. He didn’t face the constant questions, the constant criticism. No matter what, Wade had cemented his legacy in his third season. He had a ring, and once you hit that level, you’re protected by shielding. That’s not to say Wade hasn’t taken criticism over the past two years. But the difference in what it means is significant. So no, this isn’t going to mean to Dwyane Wade what it means to LeBron James.
> 
> But in the aftermath of the Heat’s 121-106 win over the Thunder to win their first NBA Championship in the Triad era, we’re left with the revision to Wade’s legacy. Because two matters. And if you don’t think it does, talk to any member of the Boston Celtics, talk to anyone around the league. Multiple titles does put you on a different tier. One ring can be evaluated as a one-off, a sneak-in, it’s getting off the targeting of not having a title. But two? You’re legit. You’re someone you can build multiple titles around.
> 
> Wade’s path is different, and the Decision is always going to color that, but in a lot of ways, Wade’s second title was more difficult to accomplish than the first. Setting aside the level of difficulty the Heat faced in their opponents (and this should not take away from that ’06 Mavs team which was phenomenal), this was the first title where Wade had to figure out his role in a team, not the other way around. In 2006, everything was built around Wade. It was 15 Strong, but in reality, it was 14 complimenting one. And that’s a model for success. Putting a great player in a position to succeed has proven to be a path to the title.
> 
> But this was much more difficult. Wade had to figure out when to be the aggressor, the initiator, and when to move off-ball. He had to know when to operate as a decoy, and when to excel as a playmaker. He had to score, he had to play smart, and most of all, he had to defend.
> 
> These playoffs were far from the offensive brilliance of Dwyane Wade that we’re used to. He struggled with his shot, struggled with his touch, struggled with the toll on his body. But defensively, Wade was locked in. After a series of uncharacteristic whining episodes against the Pacers, he responded. It should not be understated that Wade had a fantastic series guarding James Harden. It’s spoken of as if Harden simply vanished, and like it was with LeBron James against the Mavericks in 2011, that wasn’t the case. It was a series of brilliant defensive adjustments and individual efforts that lead to Harden being limited, shut out, disappearing.
> 
> Wade may go down as the greatest shot-blocking guard ever, and this series was a showcase of that. His unique combination of elevation and timing for a superstar, especially given his overall output, makes him a gamechanger. If the Heat’s offense settled into a hierarchy of LeBron-Wade-Bosh-everyone else, the defense was a cloud of talent that played together. Wade was a huge part of that.
> 
> Let’s also not ignore the elephant in the room. We’ve seen superstars run coaches and other stars out of multiple teams. Wade could have balked at the role he was tasked with, he could have blown up Erik Spoelstra or had Bosh traded. He could have created a power struggle in defiance. He didn’t. He kept his head down, responded to bad games with good games, and made the little plays. He became the best complimentary player since Scottie Pippen.
> 
> Wade became a villain publicly more than ever these playoffs, which is a shame because of his contributions off the floor to charity and his overall maturity. But maybe that was necessary for the Heat to establish the identity they needed. He supported James at every moment, supported his coach, even after yelling at him in a game, supported the franchise.
> 
> Wade joins the fraternity of players with multiple titles, and when he retires, that will be the first thing we discuss about him. He gave us flashes, the one-handed runner, the finish after contact, the explosive transition plays. Wade has already made noise about how “father time” and how he can see it in the distance. We may have already seen the best years of Dwyane Wade’s career. But there’s every indicationto believe we haven’t seen the best of Dwyane Wade’s teams.
> 
> The star and the teammate. Dwyane Wade, 2-time NBA champion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They really havent stopped partying :laugh:



> Miami Beach, FL – June 23, 2012 - Continuing the celebration from the Miami Heat’s huge win Thursday night, NBA Champions, Chris Bosh, LeBron James, and Dwyane Wade kept the party going last night at Bamboo Nightclub. Arriving at around 1:45 a.m., the Big 3 took to the stage at Bamboo and were presented with a customized cake representing the Larry O’Brien NBA Championship Trophy.


----------



## Floods

Have they slept?


----------



## UD40

Sleep?


----------



## Wade County

Damn, that's like 4 days straight :laugh:

Why not - we're Champs


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Arriving at around 1:45 a.m


Around the country, 2AM is closing time. Not in Miami though :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> 1st player tweet


Just realised how miserable Ron Rothstein looks :laugh:

C'mon man, you just won a 'chip!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Shane Battier ‏@ShaneBattier
> Very cool picture that my friend sent to me. Told LeBron to remember scenes like this. The old days.........













More partying as today was a private party thrown by Riley. Here's Micky with the players significant others..


> Micky Arison ‏@MickyArison
> Me & the @MiamiHEAT ladies what a blast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"Earned not Given" shirts soon to be sold in stores


----------



## Jace

We're now tied with the Knicks in championships!

Nike is so happy right now. They can finally market him as champion, with a possible second gold medal around the corner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Watching the parade. That former Heat dancer that Spo was linked to, is right behind Spo on his bus. Good for Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Scene inside the AAA celebration as they wait for the Heat players. People outside of South Florida can watch it on *Heat.com*




















Oh damn, what a ****ing party. Its like a club filled with 15k people. Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

AAA celebration is set for 12:30 so about 5 minutes away. Here are the players in the locker room



> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> A quiet moment in the lockerroom before the @AAarena celebration begins!


----------



## Smithian

I love Ron Rothstein.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Metionning that dancer without pics is useless!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Her name is Nikki Sapp. Google away.


----------



## Drizzy

^Wow good for Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Funniest moment of the AAA celebration. Begins at :40


----------



## Jace

I was at work for the entire parade and ceremony. Please tell me someone recorded/uploaded it.

P.S. No SunSports where I am right now.


----------



## Jace

Apparently that's the same chick. She looks thinner and no longer blonde, but you can see the face is the same. Championship.


----------



## 29380

Jace said:


> I was at work for the entire parade and ceremony. Please tell me someone recorded/uploaded it.
> 
> P.S. No SunSports where I am right now.


http://www.youtube.com/user/NBAClipz


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here is the *full parade* 

And here is the full AAA celebration http://www.wsvn.com/video/category/sports/ >> Click on the "championship celebration" vid. Might have to turn off your adblocker for the vid to play. The 1st 40 minutes of this vid is just the DJ's playing music and hyping the crowd up. The actual celebration doesnt start until the 41:35 mark.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Apparently that's the same chick. She looks thinner and no longer blonde, but you can see the face is the same. Championship.


Hot damn!!!!

thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh on Live with Kelly this morning






Lebron is on Letterman tonight as well


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So it looks like all of the big 3 are making the rounds in New York as Dwyane Wade will be on Jimmy Fallon tonight, and Lebron, Wade and Bosh will be on The View tomorrow morning.



> Oprah Winfrey ‏@Oprah
> Hangin with the guys! Wore my HIgheST hills and still felt short !


----------



## doctordrizzay

^ D-Wade looks so tiny there. Kind of amazing how he can block 7 footers easily.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron on Letterman


----------



## Jace

Thanks for the vids. If you come across a SunSports recording of it post that too if you don't mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade on Jimmy Fallon - *Part 1* *Part 2*


Jace said:


> Thanks for the vids. If you come across a SunSports recording of it post that too if you don't mind.


Sun sports recording of the parade?










This *youtube account* puts up TONS of Heat highlights and videos. If you got a youtube account, subscribe to that channel.


----------



## Jace

:bosh1: GOOD SHIT :bosh2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big 3 on 'The View' this morning


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh is on Jimmy Kimmel tonight


> Chris Bosh ‏@chrisbosh
> Tune in to ABC tonight at midnight and check out me and @jimmykimmel on his show!


----------



## Jace

Chris on Jimmy Kimmel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris is hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Adam




----------



## Jace

Oh Jesus, I've soiled myself with laughter. That was awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nothing better than those types of awkward interviews :laugh:


----------



## Jace

Love the way he says the players names. They get less coherent correlative to decreasing star status.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Wade2Bosh said:


>


That's my favorite couple in all of sports. For real.


----------



## Jace

Lauren Cheney/Jrue Holiday close 2nd?


----------



## RoadWarrior

Jace said:


> We're now tied with the Knicks in championships!
> 
> Nike is so happy right now. They can finally market him as champion, with a possible second gold medal around the corner.


We'll surpass them for sure.

As for Nike, they couldn't be happier right now. If(and hopefully) LeBron wins a couple more, they'll be on cloud nine lol. They've waited a long, long time for this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Khloe/Lamar close 1000?


----------



## RoadWarrior

Wade2Bosh said:


> Khloe/Lamar close 1000?


----------



## Jace

Wowie that's perfect.


----------



## RoadWarrior

I wanted him back though. I thought he would've been good for us off the bench(if he was focused, at least Dallas is no Miami). Anyway, good luck with your Hollywood life, Lamar.


----------



## Jace

Yeah we all wanted him back. I think a lot of us are intrigued by the idea of adding a SF to play next to LeBron, and Odom brings some valued skills.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Unfortunately he's addicted to LA life and reality shows now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tonight at 8pm is the Oprah interview with Wade, Lebron and Bosh on the OWN network.


----------



## Jace

Was at work. Has it been uploaded?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Havent seen it uploaded yet. They're stretching it over two weeks. So today was all 3 being asked questions, then Lebron by himself with Oprah, while next week is all 3 and solo interviews with Bosh and Wade.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Wade2Bosh said:


> Havent seen it uploaded yet. They're stretching it over two weeks. So today was all 3 being asked questions, then Lebron by himself with Oprah, while next week is all 3 and solo interviews with Bosh and Wade.


Are you referring to the "HEATPOSTERIZED" channel?


----------



## Jace

YES! They're replaying it right now and at 1AM.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

RoadWarrior said:


> Are you referring to the "HEATPOSTERIZED" channel?


As far as being uploaded on, yeah, that guy always uploads everything Heat related.


Jace said:


> YES! They're replaying it right now and at 1AM.


No surprise, that's probably the only show on thay channel that gets any viewers.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I was just wondering what the hell else they show, and was also tickled by the fact that she's now spawned two channels (she's not associated with Oxygen now, right?).

So weird seeing Heat players on Oprah. Feels like Stephen Colbert guest-starring on a soap opera or something odd like that.


----------



## RoadWarrior

Here they are:














The second hour of the show airs next Sunday. This was the big 3 plus LeBron personal. Next Sunday will be the big 3 plus Bosh and Wade personals.


Enjoy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thanks for posting them. Embedded them for you.


----------



## RoadWarrior

I wonder how I embedded it wrongly. What did you fix?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

RoadWarrior said:


> I wonder how I embedded it wrongly. What did you fix?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*ZBVxzd50W_k*&feature=g-all-u

Just need the bolded part of the link in the youtube code


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron seems so normal lol, they way he presents himself and his nervousness is cool. He responded well to those questions...It's sad people literally hate him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Dee-Zy

hahahahaha


----------



## doctordrizzay

^LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick video of the Heat playoff run


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Bosh said:


> Sick video of the Heat playoff run


That was great!!!!!


----------



## tone wone




----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> Sick video of the Heat playoff run


Watched that last night in bed - was awesome. Good find man!


----------



## Jace

That was ****ing awesome.

On that note, _Into the Fire II_ is going to be way better than the first.


----------



## Jace

Really cool to watch this mix again after 2 years and seeing what the team actually became. It was one of the best of the big 3 right after they signed, and its interesting looking back and remembering what I imagined it would look like.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah that was a good mix Jace. Weird seeing Lebron with a hairline though :laugh:.

Kinda made me a little sad seeing how dominant they all were. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE having them all here - just weird seeing them as individuals these days I guess.


----------



## Ben

Watching that video makes me think there's still so much more we could do with Chris. Just look at how many moves he's got in that short span in the video.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade County said:


> Yeah that was a good mix Jace. Weird seeing Lebron with a hairline though :laugh:.
> 
> Kinda made me a little sad seeing how dominant they all were. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE having them all here - just weird seeing them as individuals these days I guess.


Lebron isn't dominate anymore? I'm pretty sure this was his most dominate season and post-season he has ever had.


----------



## Wade County

Was thinking more along the lines of Bosh and Wade, as they are #2 and #3 respectively - where they used to be clear #1's.

Lebron is more efficient, calculated and strategic now. He's not as explosive and "highlight worthy" as he used to be. That being said, he still has plenty of sick highlights.


----------



## Jace

Yeah his explosiveness settled down a tad the last season he was with the Cavs. I attribute it more to the weight he put on than age. He did clearly look lighter this year, which I think showed more in his quickness rather than leaping ability.






While I'm at it, here's another one we all got a kick out of watching when imagining the possibilities. More from Bosh we haven't seen much of here.

EDIT: Thinking about it, I really believe Bosh represents the largest potential for the growth of this team. For one, like LeBron he's just entering his prime. Unlike James, though, we still haven't seen Bosh get comfortable enough to settle into a steady role as the third option. We've seen hints of it during both playoffs, but it remains to be seen throughout a regular season. This represents optimism for me for one because he's likely even closer to finding that comfortable niche as the 3rd option, and yet we won a championship with things still a bit chaotic. But also because I think if Wade doesn't bounce back to being the player we think of him as, Bosh can easily step into the second option role (where he's shown greater efficacy) while Dwyane finds a role he'd in that situation be more capable of excelling in. Might even balance out the team a bit better if and when it comes to that.


----------



## Luke

Bosh should be the second option going forward with this team. Wade is redundant and takes away from LeBron's game when he's forcing things. He's a more talented player than Bosh, but for the good of the team he needs to play a complimentary slasher role.


----------



## Adam

Luke said:


> Bosh should be the second option going forward with this team. Wade is redundant and takes away from LeBron's game when he's forcing things. He's a more talented player than Bosh, but for the good of the team he needs to play a complimentary slasher role.


It doesn't even work like that. Nobody goes out there to be specifically a #2 or a #3. Everyone just has to be productive in their role and Bosh will never contribute enough to make him more valuable than Wade.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Not in the short term but I wouldn't be surprised to see Wade becoming a 6th man type of player in 3 years (hopefully, the big 3 will still be together in 3 years)


----------



## Wade County

Wade will only be 33 in 3 years time. While he has lost a step, if he can hone his jumper back to 2008-2009 levels - he's got a lot of mileage left.

He should still be putting up 20/5/5 kinda lines for a fair few years to come.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade was on Jay Leno tonight

http://www.3030fm.com/2012/07/27/video-dwyane-wade-on-jay-leno-show-7262012-dwyanewade/

Havent watched Leno in forever. Painful to sit through his interviews.


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

I knew this was coming on, switched to NBC 5+ mins after it started to avoid as much Jay as possible, couldn't stand even 3/4ths of a joke in his monologue, switched back to what I was watching with the intent of going back in a few minutes, forgot.

Dwyane had to have the white microphone with the white shirt. 

My expectations for Leno are so low I didn't even notice if it was that bad of an interview.

I knew Dwyane banned Gabrielle from courtside seats, never heard why. Pretty funny that a ref had to go to Dwyane and beg him to make her stop.


----------



## Jace

Forgot to also mention: also awesome to hear little Zaire Wade is a better baller than pops at the same age. He's definitely got Dwyane's wingspan.

Is there any possible way to circumvent the draft process? Maybe we can have Zaire and Trey Mourning homeschooled from now on, secretly hone their games (eventually playing pickup ball with Heat players when developed enough), then enter their names into the draft when they're 19 whilst scouts know nothing about their abilities. Maybe we should wait until they're both old enough to do it the same year, that way no one sees it coming for the younger Zaire.

Zaire Wade/Trey Mourning/Justin Hamilton. Future Big 3.

Of course at some point we must acquire Tim Jr.


----------



## Dee-Zy

LOL


----------



## Jace

Had a dream we traded Rio and the new team that got him started touting a Big 3, with him included. Can we make him part of our BIG 5??


----------



## Jace

Of course this is how Battier is using his championship moment. Hopefully he goes easy on the margaritas and doesn't come back Antoine Walker-style.


----------

